
At the Mars conference, Jeff Bezos Hosted Roboticists, Astronauts and more - gumby
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/22/technology/at-mars-jeff-bezos-hosted-roboticists-astronauts-other-brainiacs-and-me.html
======
vadimberman
Sounds like a part publicity (NYT was invited), part employment fair for the
Bezos' ventures. He can talk to the candidates, observe how they behave, and
at the same time intrigue them with the prospects of working for him.

Amazingly, the article does not mention what the presentations were about.

------
mstade
Is this an article or the outline of an upcoming Silicon Valley episode? It's
hard to tell.

------
dekhn
This sounds pretty similar to SciFoo, which is an annual unconference inspired
by FooCamp. SciFoo is held at Google, and refers to the attendees as
"campers". It often has cool science demos, telescope parties, etc. I would
guess MARS was influenced by SciFoo and FooCamp and probably even has an
overlap in the attendees.

~~~
gumby
It is just like a SciFoo (well, not the cigars bit)! And in fact I submitted
it under a title along the lines of "Bezos' private unconference" but the
title was edited -- perhaps "unconference" is not a familiar term?

------
Symmetry
We had a beer pong robot at our party first!

But more seriously this makes me wonder about collaborations between Blue and
Rocket Lab or between Amazon Robotics and Boston Dynamics. The first is
currently independent and the later is under the Softbank umbrella.

------
cupofjoakim
This is cool but on some level this pisses me off. What is this story about,
really? Is it a quick recap of when a bunch of elites gathered and lived in
luxury for a bit? The bit about free booze flowing and attendees smoking high
end cigars triggered something in me that I'm not sure I understand fully. It
feels like Bezos just wanted to host a cool party so that other people that he
consider cool will think he's cool.

~~~
jazoom
>triggered something in me that I'm not sure I understand fully.

I think that feeling is called jealousy.

~~~
gadders
I think you mean envy.

~~~
kerkeslager
To explain why you're right:

Envy = You have that thing and I want that thing.

Jealousy = I have this thing and I want you not to have this thing.

~~~
jazoom
I was getting ready to have my mind blown, but now I'm just confused:

"jealous: feeling or showing an envious resentment of someone or their
achievements, possessions, or perceived advantages."

"Synonyms: envy, covetousness"

~~~
vicpara
Jealousy is generally related to human feelings. "feeling or showing a
resentful suspicion that one's partner is attracted to or involved with
someone else."

It is mostly incorrectly used by people to depict envy. Also it became also a
cool factor. "Your trip to Jamaica makes me jealous". Huh ? Envy is about "a
feeling of discontented or resentful longing aroused by someone else's
possessions, qualities, or luck."

So you are actually envious. So stop being resentful at someone's luck or
connections :)

